# Hashimotos, Swinging TSH, 3.1 cm Nodule, anxiety, stress.....



## alienzyoung2 (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm a 48 year old male who was diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroidtitis 3 years ago. Had a ultrasound then, no nodules. However my TSH was slightly Hypo at about 3.9, my thyroid antibodies were >500 and >1300 on the lab reports where the ref range should be <60. Doc didn't seem alarmed, but i was based on the numbers. He said I have Hasimotos and to wait and watch. *This seems very out of range, no?* I then was retested 1.5 yrs ago. Same thing with the antibodies - very high and TSH of 6.0. I was yet again tested this week TSH is 1.5 (lower) and antibodies still very high. This ultrasound came back with now a 3.1 cm nodule on left lobe and 1.5 nodule on right lobe. So 3 years later from no detectable nodules.....to these sized ones. Now I'm heading for a FNA biopsy.

I've been having chest aches since 1.5 years ago with very mild short of breath had a stress EKG at the cardio and they thought they found some electrical or other abnormality. My cholesterol is also inching up and is just slightly over the borderline of 200. My BP was starting to get high with spurts of 130/85 all the way to 170/100. I started taking Valsartan (Diovan) just 4 months ago. No side effects and the BP is better. This is the first ever medication I ever had to take. Never had surgery or any other major illnesses.

Also lately for the past 4 months I've had spurts of strange anxiety symptoms and dizziness but only when driving. Very strange can't pin it on why only in the car except my head and neck is moving more.

I'm very confused as to why my TSH would drop to nearer the HYPER state from being in the HYPO state for the past three years and why these nodules suddenly grew. *Does anyone with similar symptoms or knowledge of this know?* My doc has few answers. *The one nodule I'm convinced is cancerous because of it's 3cm size, isnt that huge being the thyroid lobe is only 5cm in height?*

I recently started running for the past month heavy duty aerobics for 30 mins 5 x a week. No chest pain, weakness or other. *Could this bring the TSH out of hypo state? I mean Hashimotos is supposed to make you HYPO but how I feel and now my TSH lab results looks like its going HYPER.*

I've been under an EXTREME amount of stress more than ever for the past 3 years, Mom passed recently from pancreatic cancer, running a business 15+ hr a day work, odd sleep habits, etc. but I love what I do only thing financially it has been a struggle and that part is getting worse. I know that stress can contribute to odd health issues. not sure if related.

I appreciate any input from all and what forum I should post to get the best answers. I know there is much about thyroid disease and good stuff here so i can use some learning of where best to post based on my condition. I could also use a link to resources on all the thyroid lab tests and things to review. Thanks so much for any help. I have two kids (boy and girl young teens) and they need me around.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hashimoto's most often presents as hypo, but as the disease progresses, you have more antibodies. Some of those antibodies create a hypo situation, but other antibodies tells the parts of your thyroid that is still working to produce more hormone to compensate, creating a situation where you become hyper. The swinging back and forth from hyper to hypo is quite consistent with advanced stage autoimmune thyroid disorder.

A 3cm nodule is large, yes. The size is suspicious, but the vast majority of thyroid nodules are benign. That all said, you should absolutely have the biopsy. And, regardless of the results, I would encourage you to get a surgical consult. A nodule that large often starts to compress other structures in the neck. Also, your hypo-hyper swings and high antibodies mean that it will be more difficult to stabilize on thyroid meds.

By the way, which anitbodies did they test? I presume TPO but what is the other result from?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

As joplin said, as the Hashi's progresses the damage gets worse and your body can go nuts telling your thyroid to produce more then less then more hormones. Towards the end of my 10 battle with Hashi's, I was swinging on a weekly basis. Stress and anxiety can make this worse.

I would ask for hard copies of all of your labs, if you haven't already. You need to make sure they are always running Free T3 and Free T4, not just TSH.


----------



## alienzyoung2 (Jan 28, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> Hashimoto's most often presents as hypo, but as the disease progresses, you have more antibodies. Some of those antibodies create a hypo situation, but other antibodies tells the parts of your thyroid that is still working to produce more hormone to compensate, creating a situation where you become hyper. The swinging back and forth from hyper to hypo is quite consistent with advanced stage autoimmune thyroid disorder.
> 
> A 3cm nodule is large, yes. The size is suspicious, but the vast majority of thyroid nodules are benign. That all said, you should absolutely have the biopsy. And, regardless of the results, I would encourage you to get a surgical consult. A nodule that large often starts to compress other structures in the neck. Also, your hypo-hyper swings and high antibodies mean that it will be more difficult to stabilize on thyroid meds.
> 
> By the way, which anitbodies did they test? I presume TPO but what is the other result from?





jenny v said:


> As joplin said, as the Hashi's progresses the damage gets worse and your body can go nuts telling your thyroid to produce more then less then more hormones. Towards the end of my 10 battle with Hashi's, I was swinging on a weekly basis. Stress and anxiety can make this worse.
> 
> I would ask for hard copies of all of your labs, if you haven't already. You need to make sure they are always running Free T3 and Free T4, not just TSH.


Attached is the most recent labs for Joplin's question. I will get a surgical consult as well thanks for the tip.

Jenny thanks for the tips, see attached for labs.

Any insight from a Hashi's patient to share thoughts on the lab results or anything else is appreciated.


----------

